

What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic - rkalla
http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html

======
drallison
Not a new article but the title says it all. Every computer scientist should
know this material.

